# Fish Forums



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Are there any other good general freshwater fish forums out there? I know that Planet Catfish is great. I'm also a member of Aquarium Forum, but there doesn't seem to be that many posts and it seems like the hobbyists are less experienced. I'm spoiled by C-F.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

While few forums are as active as this one, you could try Fishlore and Aquarium Advice. While this is primarily cichlid oriented, the breadth of knowledge available here applies to general aquaria, and there are people here that can answer pretty much any question related to the hobby.


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

www.monsterfishkeepers.com


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

i'll 2nd MFK, massive forum...


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Guess I'll check out MFK.

Thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Too much money and too many US guys on all of em :wink: Blast from the past but The Skeptical Aquarist is quite good.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

24Tropheus said:



> Too much money and too many US guys on all of em :wink: Blast from the past but The Skeptical Aquarist is quite good.


What's wrong with US guys?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing. kind of just jealous of all the great cheap stuff you guys tend to have access to in comparison to the UK.
We even have to go to a vet and pay vet prices for any good treatments.


----------

